# Остеохондроз и сколиоз 1 степени



## criptid (2 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте! Вообщем боли в грудном отделе при долгом хождении как бы мышцы устают, боли незначительные и не всегда. 3 года назад делал мрт грудного отдела позвоночника, прилагаю снимки. занимался штангой около 5 лет, после этого начал себя вести правильно убрал все осевые нагрузки турник, блоки, гиперы, лфк, гимнастика и иногда бассейн. в течении этих 3-х лет болей не было, месяца как 2 назад вернулись но с меньшей интенсивностью чем тогда(причина забросил лфк и снова начал таскать большие сумки, была поездка). Решил сходить к неврологу, он отправил на мрт дабы посмотреть динамику изменений за 3 года. при поворотах корпуса и наклонах боли нет, тело физически развито. Назначение невролога после осмотра Лфк(гимнастика, бассейн, массаж). Хотелось бы узнать какова динамика? извиняюсь за качество снимков. снимки по порядку сначала 3-х летней давности и заключения.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Ноя 2016)

Описание снимков делали разные рентгенологи, поэтому имеются некоторые незначительные расхождения. Состояние позвоночника можно оценить как вполне удовлетворительное.
Выполняйте рекомендации невролога и продолжайте заниматься ОФП по уже разработанной программе.


----------



## criptid (3 Ноя 2016)

*Владимир Воротынцев*, какие бы вы посоветовали упражнения для укрепления ШОП? изометрические как вы считаете подойдут при остеохондрозе?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Ноя 2016)

И изометрические. И изокинетические.


----------



## criptid (3 Ноя 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> ...изокинетические.


 Это какие? наклоны, повороты и т.д?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Ноя 2016)

criptid написал(а):


> Это какие? наклоны, повороты и т.д?


Упражнения, выполняемые в движении.


----------



## criptid (4 Ноя 2016)

*Владимир Воротынцев*, а как часто можно в течении дня выполнять упражнения? Работа у меня за компьютером.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Ноя 2016)

При работе за компьютером можно упражнения выполнять через каждые 50 минут. 
Если Вы выполняете комплекс от 5-ти до 15-ти упражнений, то достаточно провести его в виде "круговой тренировки" минимум в 3 круга.


----------



## criptid (5 Ноя 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> При работе за компьютером можно упражнения выполнять через каждые 50 минут.
> Если Вы выполняете комплекс от 5-ти до 15-ти упражнений, то достаточно провести его в виде "круговой тренировки" минимум в 3 круга.


от 5-ти до 15-ти упражнений в 3 круга каждые 50 минут?

*Владимир Воротынцев*, и хотелось бы узнать какая степень или стадия у меня остеохондроза?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Ноя 2016)

"Круговая тренировка" выполняется один раз в сутки.
Через каждые 50 минут делаете лёгкую разминку в течении 5-7 минут и вновь продолжаете плодотворно трудиться за компьютером. Лично мне нравится гимнастика Стрельниковой.


----------



## criptid (7 Ноя 2016)

*Владимир Воротынцев*, Спасибо большое за разъяснение!


----------

